# τελικό ''ν''



## maraki35605

Πότε χρησιμοποιούμε το τελικό ''ν''; Κανονικά ισχύει ότι το βάζουμε, όταν η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει με κ,π,τ.... κ.τ.λ. Αλλά σε ποιες λέξεις που τελειώνουν με ν ισχύει αυτό; Στην αιτιατική του αρσενικού άρθρου, για παράδειγμα, εφαρμόζεται αυτός ο κανόνας ή το βάζουμε πάντα;
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει η τάση να το βάζουμε γενικώς. Αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω άγνοιας των κανόνων ή είναι μια άλλη γραμματική προσέγγιση; Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθειά σας!


----------



## ireney

Γεια! Και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ  

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω ξέρεις τον κανόνα αλλά τον παραθέτω για αυτούς από εμάς που μπορεί να τον έχουν ξεχάσει ή να τον εφαρμόζουν εντελώς εμπειρικά:

Το τελικό "ν" διατηρείται όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν ή ένα από τα *κ, π, τ*, τα διπλά *ξ και ψ*  και τους "δίφθογγους" *μπ, ντ, γκ, τσ, τζ *.

Επίσης η προσωπική αντωνυμία στο τρίτο πρόσωπο αρσενικό (αυτός, *αυτόν*/*τον*) όπως και τα "*μεν*" και "*σαν*".

Αυτά σύμφωνα με την παραδοσιακή γραμματική (μπορεί να έχω ξεχάσει κάποια αυτονόητη περίπτωση γιατί μόλις ξύπνησα).

_Τώρα_: πρακτικά και, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, σύμφωνα με τις προτάσεις κάποιων γλωσσολόγων : Θα πρέπει να αφήνουμε το "ν" όπου υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης με άλλη λέξη/άλλο γένος. Παραδείγματος χάριν "δε(ν)" και "δε" ή το(ν)/το (άρθρο).

Προσωπικά εγώ ακολουθώ τη δεύτερη προσέγγιση. Άλλωστε, μιλάμε μια γλώσσα που, για τις τελευταίες δύο χιλιετηρίδες πάνω-κάτω, λίγη σχέση έχει η προφορά με την ορθογραφία 

Edit: Βρήκα αυτό το ενδιαφέρον κατ' εμέ άρθρο


----------



## balgior

Γεια σας κι απο μένα! 
Επιτέλους λίγη ηρεμία! 



ireney said:


> _Τώρα_: πρακτικά και, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, σύμφωνα με τις προτάσεις κάποιων γλωσσολόγων : Θα πρέπει να αφήνουμε το "ν" όπου υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης με άλλη λέξη/άλλο γένος. Παραδείγματος χάριν "δε(ν)" και "δε" ή το(ν)/το (άρθρο).



Σχετικά με αυτές τις προτάσεις των γλωσσολόγων που λέει η ireney, να κι ένα άλλο αρθράκι που αναφέρεται στο 'ν' (και στον τόνο) των άρθρων. Δίνει τους κανόνες που ισχύουν και προτείνει λύσεις σε ορισμένα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν από αυτούς.


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σας, 



maraki35605 said:


> Αλλά σε ποιες λέξεις που τελειώνουν με ν ισχύει αυτό;


Να προσθέσω στις πληροφορίες της Ειρήνης και του balgior, ο Τριανταφυλλίδης κατάγραψε αυτές τις λέξεις που μπορούν να χάσουν το τελικό τους _ν_: το άρθρο *τον* (όχι η αντωνυμία), *την* (και το άρθρο και η αντωνυμία), *έναν*, *αυτήν*, *δεν* και *μην*.

Εξακολουθεί:


> Το τελικό _ν_ φυλάγεται πάντοτε στο άρθρο *των*, στην προσωπική αντωνυμία του τρίτου προσώπου *αυτόν*, *τον*, καθώς και στο τροπικό επίρρημα* σαν*


αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω το *σαν* χάνει το _ν_ του συχνά στη σύγχρονη λογοτεχνία, και καμιές φορές έχω δει και το *πριν* να το χάνει.


----------



## balgior

Γεια σου Κεβ!



Kevman said:


> αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω το *σαν* χάνει το _ν_ του συχνά στη σύγχρονη λογοτεχνία  πολύ συχνά, αν ακολουθεί λέξη που αρχίζει από σύμφωνο και ιδίως από 'μ','ν'.
> 
> και καμιές φορές (?) ~> καμιά φορά (!): κανένας/καμία/κανένα, ένας/μία/ένα, δυό, τρεις/τρία κτλ, δηλώνουν από μόνα τους αν είναι ενικός ή πληθυντικός αριθμός και δεν μπορούν να έχουν και τα δύο! (can you say: ones times?)
> μερική φορά
> μερικές φορές
> καμιά/μια φορά
> καμιές/μιες φορές
> 
> έχω δει και το *πριν* να το χάνει. Είσαι σίγουρος Κεβ; Δεν το έχω δει πουθενά αλλά ούτε μπορώ να το φανταστώ!


----------



## Vagabond

balgior said:


> έχω δει και το *πριν* να το χάνει. Είσαι σίγουρος Κεβ; Δεν το έχω δει πουθενά αλλά ούτε μπορώ να το φανταστώ!


Κι εγώ την ίδια αντίδραση είχα, αλλά τελικά έχει δίκιο ο Kev, σε κάποια τοπικα ιδιώματα όντως βλέπεις "πρι" (όχι το γκραν πρι, λεμε! ), ειδικά σε παραδοσιακά δημοτικά τραγούδια (αλλά πλέον μπορώ να φανταστώ να το χρησιμοποιούν και σε καθημερινή βάση) - ή σε ποιητικό λόγο (καλά βέβαια, εκεί ό,τι θέλει ο καθένας κάνει!)


----------



## epam

Απλά μια πρόσθετη απορία:

Αν το πριν γίνει προ, αλλά οχι σαν πρόθεμα. Π.χ. εμείς στην Κύπρο μπορούμε να πούμε "προ λίγου" δηλαδή "πριν απο λίγο". Δεν γνωρίζω αν το έχετε στην Ελλάδα ή απλά είναι ένα απο τα τοπικά ιδιώματά μας.


----------



## ireney

Το "προ" το έχουμε και στην "Καλαμαράδικη" από την Καθαρεύουσα  (απ' όπου και η έκφραση "προ ολίγου" που επίσης χρησιμοποιούμε κι εδώ). Το "προ" όμως δεν είναι "πριν" απλά "συνώνυμο"  Δεν πρόκειται όμως για περίπτωση τελικού "ν" λοιπόν.


----------



## Kevman

balgior said:


> έχω δει και το *πριν* να το χάνει. Είσαι σίγουρος Κεβ; Δεν το έχω δει πουθενά αλλά ούτε μπορώ να το φανταστώ!


Την πρώτη φορά που το είδα μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί χρειάστηκα ένα λεπτό για να καταλάβω ποια λέξη ήταν--αλλά προφανώς δεν έκανε τόσο μεγάλη εντύπωση που θυμάμαι ακριβώς την πηγή.  Ηταν βιβλίο (πιθανότατα «Παραμύθια του λαού μας», όπου όντως πολλές ιστορίες είναι γραμμένες μάλλον ιδιωματικά).  Είμαι σίγουρος όμως πως το έχω δει και _μερικές_o) άλλες φορές σε άλλα βιβλία.  Αν το "συναντήσω" πάλι θα ποστίσω την πρόταση εδώ.

_ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ-_ Ο Γκούγκλος δίνει λίγα αποτελέσματα για "πρι λίγο" αλλά φαίνεται ότι όλα είναι από φόρουμς και ποιος ξέρει πώς να γράψει σωστά σε φόρουμς!


----------



## Kevman

ΟΚ, να δυο παραδείγματα από τον Καζαντζάκη, _Οι αδερφοφάδες_, κεφάλαιο IV (Εκδόσεις Καζαντζάκη, Αθήνα, 2000):


> ἔβαλα ὅλη μου τὴ δύναμη νὰ προφτάσω νά 'ρθω νὰ σοῦ τὸ πῶ, νὰ σοῦ τὸ μπιστευτῶ πρὶ νὰ πεθάνω· _[p59]_





> Ἄκου τὰ στερνὰ λόγια τοῦ πάτερ Ἀρσένιου, γέροντα, πρὶ νὰ πηδήξουν ἀπὸ μέσα του οἱ δαιμόνοι: _[p62]_


Πρόκειται και τα δύο για διάλογο, και από το ίδιο πρόσωπο, μα ακόμα λαμβάνεται υπόψη, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Τι ισχύει για τις εξής φράσεις / λέξεις; Υπάρχουν επίσημοι κανόνες για αυτές; (Οι λέξεις «...(ν)» αναφέρονται σε αρσενικά πράγματα ή πρόσωπα.)

για ποιο(ν) λόγο
ξέρω ποιο(ν) έχω απέναντί μου
σε όποιο(ν) σταθμό
σε όποιο(ν) έχω απέναντί μου
δε γνωρίζω κανένα(ν) από σας
δε γνωρίζω κανένα(ν) άνθρωπο στην Ισπανία
γνωρίζω άλλο(ν) άνθρωπο
γνωρίζω άλλο(ν)
θα φάω όσο(ν) άρτο μου δίνεις
θα φάω όσο(ν) μου δίνεις
πόσο(ν) άρτο πρέπει να φάω;
πόσο(ν) πρέπει να φάω;


----------



## Acestor

Hi, διαφορετικέ! 

To start with, when these pronouns stand on their own, they definitely need the final “ν” if they are used in connection with or in place of a masculine noun; otherwise, you would think they refer to a neuter noun, e.g.

Δεν υπάρχει γιατρός εδώ, αλλά ξέρω έναν στο διπλανό κτίριο.
Πήγα αλλά δεν βρήκα κανέναν.
Ξέρω ποιο σταθμό λες αλλά δεν εννοώ αυτόν.
Όποιον κι αν ρωτήσεις, το ίδιο θα σου πει.
Ρώτησε κάποιον που να ξέρει.

So in the case of your examples:
Ξέρω ποιον έχω απέναντί μου.
σε όποιον έχω απέναντί μου
δε(ν) γνωρίζω κανέναν από σας
δε(ν) γνωρίζω άλλον
(Δεν μου αρέσει ο παστουρμάς αλλά) θα φάω όσον μου δώσεις 
Πόσον είπες ότι πρέπει να φάω; (Though "πόσο είπες" = "how much" would also be correct here)
provided these refer to masculine nouns. (I’d use άρτος to refer to holy bread only.)

If the pronouns are adjectival, i.e. are followed by nouns, they do not normally need the final “ν”, as the noun makes it obvious whether they are masculine or neuter, e.g. Ξέρω ποιο σταθμό λες (above). However, people may often add the final “ν” for euphonic reasons or because they are still influenced by the grammar of the katharevousa.

In the case of your examples:
Για ποιο λόγο;
σε όποιο σταθμό
Δε γνωρίζω κανένα (or κανέναν) άνθρωπο στην Ισπανία.
Δεν γνωρίζω άλλο (or άλλον) άνθρωπο.
Θα φάω όσο παστουρμά μού δώσεις.
Πόσο παστουρμά πρέπει να φάω;

I hope this is clear enough.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Many thanks, Acestor.



Acestor said:


> I hope this is clear enough.


Very clear. Nevertheless I have some further questions:

Why didn't I find those "final ν" rules for pronouns in the following document, which seems to contain the official grammar rules? Is there an other official grammar document, which is still valid?
Νεοελληνική Γλώσσα (Α Γυμνασίου): Ηλεκτρονικό Βιβλίο
(I only found the "final ν" rule for (σ)τη(ν),  αυτή(ν) , το(ν), δε(ν), μη(ν), τον/στον, έναν, αυτόν:
Νεοελληνική Γλώσσα (Α Γυμνασίου): Ηλεκτρονικό Βιβλίο )

In the above cases with pronouns, if the final ν is written, is it also pronounced? (In the case of the article τον, in contrast, I know that sometimes it is not pronounced.)

Is the final ν for some adjectives (e.g. λίγο(ν)) outdated?


----------



## Acestor

Pronunciation of the final ν: In those cases where the final ν is euphonic, it is obviously always pronounced. It is also always pronounced when not pronouncing it would make the other person think you're talking about a neuter noun. In other cases, it becomes a personal choice, but most people tend to drop it.
The final ν of all the adjectives is outdated. 
And now I'll have to think of a good answer to your first question.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thank you again.


Acestor said:


> I'll have to think of a good answer to your first question.


I'm curious. I did not find the "pronoun rules" in any of these four grammar documents:
Γραμματικές της νέας ελληνικής


----------



## Acestor

I’ve had a quick look at some more recent and more advanced books of grammar and usage, and I have found the following (I don’t agree with everything there). I’ve based my own note above on personal experience and pure logic.

_Οδηγός της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_ Επιμέλεια: Άννα Ιορδανίδου (Πατάκης, 1999), σελ. 101-2:

Όταν πρόκειται να διακριθεί το αρσενικό από το ουδέτερο, στις δεικτικές αντωνυμίες ισχύουν όσα αναφέραμε και για την προσωπική αντωνυμία _αυτόν_:​_Προτιμώ εκείνον._​Τον κανόνα του τελικού (ν) φαίνεται ότι ακολουθούν και άλλες αντωνυμίες αρσενικού γένους, όπως: ποιος, όποιος, κάποιος, όσος, πόσος, κάμποσος, τέτοιος, άλλος:​_Σε ποιον αγώνα χτύπησε; Διάλεξε όποιον τίτλο σού αρέσει. Κατά κάποιον τρόπο. Ναι, προσέλαβε κάποιον έμπιστο συνεργάτη. Όσον καιρό θέλεις. Πόσον καιρό θα λείψετε; Απουσίασα κάμποσον καιρό. Τέτοιον άνθρωπο χρειαζόμαστε!_​Το τελικό (ν) αυτών των αντωνυμιών διατηρείται για να δηλωθεί το αρσενικό γένος όταν δεν προηγείται άρθρο ή αντωνυμία (που δηλώνει το γένος) ή δεν προσδιορίζουν ουσιαστικό ή όταν ακολουθεί σημείο στίξης:​_Δε συμφωνήσαμε ακόμη ποιον να καλέσουμε Στείλαμε και σε άλλον πρόσκληση για το συνέδριο. Φώναξε όποιον νομίζεις. Διάλεξε κάποιον_​Αλλά:​_Τον άλλο θέλω. Έναν άλλο βρήκα. Ποιο σταθμό ψάχνεις;_​
_Το κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου (Εκδόσεις Πεδίο, 2009) σελ. 77:_

Οι λέξεις ένας, κανένας, όταν είναι αόριστες αντωνυμίες, διατηρούν πάντοτε το τελικό ν:​_Ο γιατρός δεν θα δεχτεί κανέναν σήμερα._​Τον κανόνα ακολουθούν και πολλές αντωνυμίες αρσενικού γένους:​_ποιος όποιος, κάποιος, τόσος, όσος, πόσος, κάμποσος, τέτοιος, αυτός, ετούτος, εκείνος, άλλος, ίδιος_​​και τα επίθετα λίγος, αρκετός, πολύς:​_Σε ποιον πόλεμο τραυματίστηκε ο παππούς;_​_Πόσον καιρό θα απουσιάσετε;_​_Η συναυλία είχε λίγον (αρκετόν, πολύν) κόσμο._​
In fact, the final ν is not often used in the case of λίγος, αρκετός, πολύς, and is optional in the case of ποιος, πόσος (when used like adjectives).


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thanks a lot for your research, Acestor.



Acestor said:


> I’ve based my own note above on personal experience and pure logic.


Maybe this was also what the authors of these books did.  What is tradition, what is pure logic and what are valid rules? Or: what are the authorities?


----------

